# Kaith in Motion.....



## Bob Hubbard

Over the years, folks have asked, "Bob, how good are you?"

  Honestly, I suck.  

 But way back in 2003 my good friend Bryson Ingram from London Ontario agreed to do a short video clip with me while at the WMAA Michigan camp. We did a double stick drill originally taught to us by another good friend of ours, Guro Rick Manglinong.

  For your amusement, here is a short clip of me bangin. 

http://www.martialtalk.com/videos/bob3.mov 
  Less than a meg, requires Quicktime.

opcorn:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

In case anyone is wondering, I'm the round guy on the right.


----------



## arnisador

Nothing from _our_ sparring session on Sunday?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Batteries in the camera were dead at that point, unfortunately.


----------



## terryl965

Nice a little out of rythem.


----------



## Michael Billings

Nice Bob, at least we know you have a sense of rhythym.  BAP-bap-bap,  Bap-bap-bap, Bap-bap-bappaty-bap

 No seriously, nice seeing you work.

 -Michael


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Thank you. 
My knees shouldn't have been striking the ground, we missed a few strikes, umm. and I think a few of my strikes were "soft".  Bryson's got better form.  I think I'd seen the drill 2 or 3 times previously, but I think it was Brysons first time doing it.  We meant to get another clip this past weekend, but I was too beat to risk it. (I have a nasty habit of holding my sticks too loose, so on occation they defelect into my head. LOL!)


----------



## Michael Billings

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Nice a little out of rythem.


 Everybody's a critic.    I am always impressed when anyone puts a clip of themselves out there.  You know how MAers tend to chew you up and spit you out and only be critical, reference clips of Clyde, or Robert McRobertson.  As I said, I admire anyone for the fortitude and courage to open themselves to the criticism.  NOT BAD TIMING AT ALL, I have seen lots worse.

 -MB


----------



## terryl965

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> Everybody's a critic.  I am always impressed when anyone puts a clip of themselves out there. You know how MAers tend to chew you up and spit you out and only be critical, reference clips of Clyde, or Robert McRobertson. As I said, I admire anyone for the fortitude and courage to open themselves to the criticism. NOT BAD TIMING AT ALL, I have seen lots worse.
> 
> -MB


It was meant as a joke Kieth is always joking around about no rythem and I guess bad taste in my judgement.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Naw, no worries. I wouldn't have stuck it up if I wasn't open to some comments.


----------



## striker

Cool clip! It's always good to see how people train On the other-side of the globe.We train with sinawali and abecedario drills but I'm not that proficient??     still it's alot of fun!  :asian:


----------



## shesulsa

Hey, Bob!  Thanks for putting that up!  Kewl!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Another clip, same technique a couple weeks earlier. 

 [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Bill              Gorman * & *Bob              Hubbard* practice a technique originally taught by Rick              Manglinong at the 2003 WMAA Deleware Camp
[*clip*] (Latest Quicktime              required, 915 kb)

 Also, here's the master in motion.
[/font][font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Bill              Gorman * & Guro* Rick              Manglinong* do the "Manglinong"              at the 2003 WMAA Deleware Camp
[*clip*] (Latest Quicktime              required, 893 kb)[/font]


----------



## hammer

Kaith, cool clip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe you might have started a new forum room, *"Clips of members of Martial* *talk",* That would be interesting, "But you cant comment on other's unless you have posted a clip of your self, and put yourself out there" 

What do you think?

Cheers Hammer


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Hmm.....good idea.

See the new "Members in Motion" forum.


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Hmm.....good idea.
> 
> See the new "Members in Motion" forum.


That's funny...



Kaith very kewl clip!  I've been learning a similar stick drill.  It's fun to watch you in motion, and uh, I really like your eyeware too! :ultracool


----------



## Ceicei

Wow! I like your clips.  It makes me realize how much more I need to progress with my sticks.

 I also like the new forum idea, Members in Motion.  Hopefully, I will be brave enough to put up my videoclip.

 - Ceicei


----------



## Pappy Geo

Hey Bob, Great job! Also the video clip idea is great, expand on it! Can you inhance the video so when on full screen will have better resolution? Anyway it was fun watching them!


----------



## arnisador

I think it looks good! I wish we had video of Kaith and me sparring last Sunday. That was fun!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Pappy Geo said:
			
		

> Hey Bob, Great job! Also the video clip idea is great, expand on it! Can you inhance the video so when on full screen will have better resolution? Anyway it was fun watching them!


 All - Thanks. 

I ran outta batteries on Sunday (went through about 20 the weekend...ugh!).  

MJ - I'm not sure if it's a Kombatan drill, or something Rick developed himself. Theres a gazillion ways to bang, all fun.   Eyeware saved my eye earlier that weekend.  I took a full impace rickocette across the eye that if I hadn't been wearing em, I'd most likely have cracked the eye socket. Had a lump on my cheek for 2 weeks.  Of course, it was my own stick..... LOL!!!

CeiCei - Just keep at it. Go slow, work on your form, grip and targeting/tracking.  Your instructor can give you alot of pointers.  My advice?  Keep a firm, but not death grip on the stick...else you bounce into your own head. (I did...alot....still do....explains much eh?  )

Pappy - The original file is 427MB (It's broadcast quality) for 2 minutes.  I'm planning on putting the whole thing up once I get done processing the clips from last weekend. See if I can shrink it down to a managable size, hiccups n all.   Image quality is in direct relation to file size, usually.

Jeff - Next time, I'll get some video up.   I got some from a few years back, but it's really small.  I get time, I'll see what I can 'webify'.


----------



## Sam

does this remind anyone else of those hand games you used to play on the playground?

"double double this this double double that that double this double that double double this that"

or 

"I dont wanna go to mexico no more more more theres a big fat policeman at the door door door he'd grab me by the colar, make me pay a dollar I dont wanna go to mexico no more more more SHAME ON YOU!"

hehe.

but seriously. that was pretty cool. I could never do that.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Sure ya could.  If I can do it, anyone can do it.


----------



## jaybacca72

nice job bob,i enjoyed watching you and bryson. usually when i teach bryson we mostly work on kenpo and have not trained arnis for sometime together but you guys were looking good. i was at the camp when rick introduced this drill and i asked him specifically where it came from and his response was the old guys in stockton cali.
maybe i will post a clip if i figure out how to do it.
later
jay artyon:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Hey Jason,
  If you make it out to Buffalo, I'll gladly shoot a few clips of ya.  (Hey, bring my d'tang out too if ya haven't given it to Hartman. )



Heres 3 more clips.

Notes:
- It was really sunny out, hense the shades.
- 1'st 2 are the basic angles of attack (1-10)
- 3rd is same angles done with a POS wakasashi (It's really worth about $5) wall hanger I have, done for yuks.

Be gentle, I'm only an outta practice blue belt. 

One
Two
Three


----------



## Bester

Does a "Thought Admiral" outrank a "Soke"?
:lol:


----------



## Cryozombie

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Be gentle, I'm only an outta practice blue belt.


 Only one comment...

 You are a brave brave man to do technique with a 5 dollar wakizashi in open toed sandles.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Well, some would say Brave is next to Thrifty...but I aint no BoyScout!


----------



## Tgace

Bob. You guys only use 10 angles? If you do I guess it kinda makes sense as 6-7 and 10-11 are pretty much the same strikes ony a few inches higher.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

10/11 were recently dropped due to the strike being the same, just the target was different. I believe it was something in a revision of the curiculum sometime in the last year.  I'm still catching up on the changes from when I was on an extended break.


----------



## Tgace

OK...it makes sense.


----------



## Flatlander

Hi Bob!

 Have you tried these angles of attack with a partner doing the blocks?
 With your footwork, try using 45 angles rather than straight in and out.  You may find it flows more naturally once you're working with a partner, is more evasive, (and is more conducive to the bladework).

 Great stuff, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I have, not recently though.  (My regular partner was the slightly bored sounding gal doing the clips.  ) 

I'll check my footwork...always a sticking point for me.  Thank you for the tip.


----------



## Flatlander

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> I'll check my footwork...always a sticking point for me.  Thank you for the tip.


No prob, Bob!   Just my opinion on first glance. Yes, the footwork can be challenging - I always find that the footwork flows much better when in a dynamic situation vs. executing the drills solo and stationary. I have a bad habit of moving all over the damn place, which makes me a real pain in the rear for a student in a smaller room or a garage.


----------



## Bester

So, when are you digging out the sparring clips?


----------



## arnisador

The dropping of 10/11 by the WMAA is pretty recent. It was discussed here, but I forget just where--maybe the "How many angles in your system?" (or whatever the exact title was) thread in FMA-General?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

yeah yeah yeah....so, how were my dance steps? 

:lol:


----------



## arnisador

Looks good. Relax the live hand, and don't let it get tied up (like on #7). Otherwise...I think you're ready to step up the speed and power!


----------



## Tgace

arnisador said:
			
		

> The dropping of 10/11 by the WMAA is pretty recent. It was discussed here, but I forget just where--maybe the "How many angles in your system?" (or whatever the exact title was) thread in FMA-General?


Always seemed like a legit streamlineing move to me. I wonder why its stuck around for so long..in various systems too if I recall properly.


----------



## arnisador

I think 12 is just a "magic number" to some.


----------



## BlackCatBonz

how is the foot work in modern arnis different from say serrada escrima? from what i know about serrada escrima, you stay in tight on your opponent and keep your body's centerline aligned with your opponent. i havent really seen modern arnis in action.


----------



## arnisador

For the drill Kaith is doing, we emphasize a 45 degree triangle pattern. But, there's a time for that and a time for other approaches.


----------

